# which rotors??



## l.v.99ga16 (Jul 29, 2003)

i looked in the forums and didn't find an answer.
i have a 99 sentra gxe stock and i am looking for new rotors (last ones are worn all the way down , damn raybestos sucks) they wore down the rotors all the way and now they are warped, they squeal bad when stopping.
have hawk hps pads that work great and last but need some info on a good rotor for everyday driving, looking for brands and prices if possible

thanx


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

l.v.99ga16 said:


> i looked in the forums and didn't find an answer.
> i have a 99 sentra gxe stock and i am looking for new rotors (last ones are worn all the way down , damn raybestos sucks) they wore down the rotors all the way and now they are warped, they squeal bad when stopping.
> have hawk hps pads that work great and last but need some info on a good rotor for everyday driving, looking for brands and prices if possible
> 
> thanx


Rotors are basically Cast iron, with small differences. So I would not expect much difference from a wear perspective.
However the manufacturing and small composition changes affect warping, so you pay your money and take your chances.
My raybestos rotors for the AD22VF brakes are fine after I set of raybestos pads.
No warping. This may be more due to the bigger brakes running cooler than anything else.
I have had warped OEM rotors on new vehicles ,Camry, Subaru and my Pathfinder.
I suggest if you are going to spend money on your brakes you take the opportunity to upgrade to the AD22VF brakes. mine were $220 from Rock Auto shipping and core charge included.
Another option is Autozone, they have them now, and they may accept your calipers for the core.


----------

